# Meet The Family



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Evening all.

I have a few pocket watches handed down through the family, and figured i'd post them

here for anyone interested to take a look at.

I'm pretty sure they're nothing special horologically, but they belonged to 2 of

my great-grandfathers and a great-great-uncle so they do have some family significance.

If anyone has further info on any of them i would be very happy to hear it.

Anyway.. on with the shoddy pics.

1st up - a 1929 silver cased 15j. Dial signed James Wadsworth, Manchester.

Movement unsigned as far as i can tell, so a swiss generic ?

This one was presented to my great grandad for 35 years service with ICI

It's a good runner and gets worn pretty regularly. Due a service very soon methinks.



















Next is a gold-filled Waltham 17j dating from around 1908/09, going from the movement s/n.

This one was another great-grandad's who was a tram driver.

It's another very good timekeeper, so i'll bet his trams were never late.



















Finally...my favourite. A Tho's Russell 10j gold-filled hunter. Can't quite pin an exact date on this one.

It has a gold sovereign on the chain dated 1913, and belonged to a great-great-uncle who served with the

RFC in France in WW1.

Can't say for sure if this watch went with him, but i'd guess it dates to the right

period so maybe there's a chance ?



















So.. they're my pocket watches.

Any comments, info etc welcomed. (except comments on my rubbish photography... i'm already aware of that)

cheers


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

All excellent. You will need to look after them. Info on Walthams can be had by a serial number search here:-

http://www.nawcc-info.org/WalthamDB/LookupSN.asp

Mike


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Three lovely watches there and the family connection makes them even more special, particularly if there is an inscription on the dust cover.

This one looks similar to yours

Have you a pic of the Russell watch with it's chain and fob?

Chris


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Thanks v much for the comments and links guys.

My James Wadsworth silver one has the exact same inscription as the one in the youtube clip.

Different name though, of course.I saw another one on that internet auction site not so long ago.

No idea if it's the same on in the video though.

I expect a lot of people in the northwest were presented with similar watches from ICI in that era.

Both gold-filled watches have chains & fobs. I'll get some pics up tomorrow when i have better light.

The Waltham's on a gold chain with a Citrine pendant. Those 1920's working class guys liked a bit of bling, eh?

The nawcc link couldn't give me a date for the Waltham unfortunately. Lots of other interesting info, but no date.

I got the 1908/9 date from another site with a serial number reference table.

I do plan to look after these watches now they're in my care. They all need servicing asap.

I hear Ryte Time is the place for them to go?


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Beautiful watches, Louis.

Is it possible to get photos of the casebacks and the chains & fobs, if there are any?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice pieces Louis, and the family connection is the bees knees bit! Yes Indeedy :yes:

Look after 'em for posterity - (JC, that's a big word for this time in the morning!, and no cornflakes yet woman!







)


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Shangas said:


> Is it possible to get photos of the casebacks and the chains & fobs, if there are any?


As promised ... the gold 'uns with their sunday-best on.

Thos. Russell










Waltham










There are probably date marks on the chains, but my 3 yr old has hidden my x10 loupe. grrrr


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

mel said:


> Nice pieces Louis, and the family connection is the bees knees bit! Yes Indeedy :yes:
> 
> Look after 'em for posterity - (JC, that's a big word for this time in the morning!, and no cornflakes yet woman!
> 
> ...


Cheers. I shall care for them as best i can. I'd like to pass them on to my own boys in good order one day.

Posterity ?? something to do with backsides ?


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Lucky *******!! I want a Double Albert watch-chain! Waaaah!!!

They are beautiful!


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting the extra pics

That's how a pocket watch should be kept IMHO, with it's chain and fob (and how I keep My Watches)

Sad to say, with the market as it is, the chains and fobs are worth more than the watches :thumbsdown:

To give you an idea, if the chains are 9ct, pop them on some scales, use Â£9 a gram as a rough guide and add Â£180 for the sovereign.

I would check your contents insurance to make sure that they are fully covered.

A lovely collection and I'm pleased that you will keep them and I should start wearing them :thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Absolutely beatiful collection you have there, Chris. Presented superbly also.

Of course, i've no intention of ever parting with the family heirlooms .. but i was amazed how much the chains go for. There's no way i'll be calling Cash 4 Gold or any of those other vultures.


----------

